# have any info on this?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I just want to do it for the sake of having an assembly project that could potentially last a month or more. That and if I do it well, it could look pretty spiffy!

Just want to know the basics: what it is, what is the scale, where to get it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That one is 1/72, and finishes off at almost 4 feet long.
http://www.squadron.com/NoStock.asp?item=HY82911
Mega Hobby has it in stock, but I can't get the link to work.

There's also a 1/35 one!
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=ACMT3511


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Hobby Boss kit is new and in 1/72 scale. There are previous 1/144 and 1/35 kits made by Soar Art. The 1/144 SA kit was sold under the Fujimi name.. Hopefully the Hobby Boss kit is better, the other kits are a crude mish-mash of Dora and Gustav guns (sort of like mixing details from a Sherman and a Tiger Tank). Even in 1/72 the kit is massive.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

wow. 

thank you both


----------

